# Noch ein Betrug im Ausland



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2002)

Hallo, auch ich habe den Fehler gemacht jemandem ausserhalb von einer eBay Auktion einen Seltenen Artikel abzukaufen, auch hier war es ein Amy dem ich das Geld Überwiesen habe (5500.- Euro) nach Drei Wochen kamm dan auch ein Paket aus Amerika aber ich musste leider feststellen das es sich um Schrott in dem Paket handelt und nicht der Artikel den ich eigentlich haben wollte. Was kann man hier machen ??? Die angegebene Adresse ist Falsch, die eMail Adresse gelöscht oder umbenannt, selbst wenn man ihn ausfindig machen würde, hat er ja den Beweis das er mir was Gesendet hatt. Oder besteht da noch irgendwelche hoffnung.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Heiko (4 Mai 2002)

Ohne jetzt schulmeisterlich klingen zu wollen: sehr schlau war das nicht, oder?
Kannst Du mir erklären, warum jemand von einem Unbekannten für k€ 5,5 etwas kauft und dann auch noch das Geld per Vorkase ins Ausland schickt? Woher hat der Verkäufer diesen Vertrauensvorschuß?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2002)

Hmmm, Das vertrauen hatt er dadurch erweckt, das er über 125 NUR Positive Bewertungen hatt. Aber eBay giebt einem ja die Anschrift nicht, wenn das geschäft nicht mit denen gemacht wurde, was es einem sehr schwer macht ihn ausfindig zu machn. dazu kommt noch das er nun ein unregestriertes Mitglied ist (wahrscheinlich auf eigenen wunsch hin) das Profil ist nu Privat abe immer noch Positiv.
Gruß
Mike


----------



## Heiko (4 Mai 2002)

Aber wieso dann so viele Kohlen per Vorauskasse?

Wäre da kein Treuhandservice möglich gewesen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2002)

Treuhandservice giebt es leider nur in verbindung mit Auktionen !? Ode ????
was kann ich den nun machen ?
oder ist alles aussichtslos ?


----------



## Heiko (4 Mai 2002)

Treuhandservice gibts für alles.

Ob Du eine Chance hast, kann Dir ein Anwalt möglicherweise besser sagen. Ich sehe jedenfalls keine sehr große.


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2002)

Hallo, 

sehe ich das richtig ... Geschäft nicht mit Ebay gemacht .... sich also direkt an den Anbieter gewandt .... ??  Sonst würde die Adresse doch nach Auktionsablauf an den Höchstbieter mitgeteilt werden ......
 :tröst: 

Wenn das so sein sollte ist doch Ebay in keiner Weise beteiligt, profitiert noch nicht mal von irgendwelchen Gebühren .... 

Warum finde ich nie so leichtsinnige Käufer, ich muss mir meine Verkäufe bei Ebay mit guten Photos, guten Texten, geprüftem Mitglied und vielen guten Bewertungen erarbeiten .... 

Grüsse
Andreas


----------

